# chat.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Once again i must work tonight so will miss chat....will be on after 12 for those late nighters..lol...but for those who must get up early and will not be there...


Win and Joez.. long hair pinko commies...
Bill. your old and ya can't even dress yourself...
GB, RR thats just shameful.
Nuther.. wake up we're talkin' about you...

Any Diecast guys that wander in.. get a motor ...

LOL.. Miss ya guys...like that zit you had on prom night that suddenly vanished...


Coach!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Once again i must work tonight so will miss chat....will be on after 12 for those late nighters..lol...but for those who must get up early and will not be there...
> 
> 
> Win and Joez.. long hair pinko commies...
> ...


At least I have a viable excuse fer chatting in the buff...whats yers? :freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> At least I have a viable excuse fer chatting in the buff...whats yers? :freak:



Some how that just doesn't seem right :freak:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Once again i must work tonight so will miss chat....will be on after 12 for those late nighters..lol...but for those who must get up early and will not be there...
> 
> 
> Win and Joez.. long hair pinko commies...
> ...


 Too Funny ! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll try and make a visit. That 4:00am alarm clock is a killer for late night chats. Yes, i do miss the sessions.  rr


----------

